# Baby Quilt Finished!



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Finally finished the baby quilt I have been working on for a friends first grand. 
I did not use a pattern so it is a little ....uhm...wonky...different....not perfect...whatever...it is cute though. Hope she likes it anyway.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

It's sweet and looks so comfy and snuggly!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I don't think it's wonky at all, it's very cute! And you used Minky on the back, that stuff is sooooo darn soft.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Precious for a baby! If it is at all wonky, that just makes it more playful.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I think it looks great!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

What's not to love about that?? Soooooo sweet!!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's cuddly sweet, and very pretty.
I think Amanah will love it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

It is lovely -- not wonky at all, and the pattern goes together very nicely. And YES to minky -- it will be baby soft, just what a new parent would want.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job! Mom & daughter will love it.


----------

